# GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt



## Sockeye (21. Februar 2007)

Auf mehrfache Nachfrage wegen meines Vortrages auf dem Norwegentreffen, hier erst einmal die Links zu den kostenlosen, bzw. Shareware Programmen zum vektorisieren von Seekarten.

*1. Schritt*
Umrechnungstool für Minuten, Sekunden in Dezimalminuten etc. (Freeware)
http://www.rockware.com/cgi-bin/downloads/start.pl
(Da muss man einen Namen und eine Mailadresse eingeben, ohne Überprüfung und dann kommt man auf deren Download Seite, bei der man das Freeware Programm *Convert* auswählt und downloadet)


*2. Schritt:* Kalibrieren eines Kartenausschnittes mit dem OziExplorer (Shareware bzw. Trial Version reicht aus)
http://www.oziexplorer3.com/loc/ger/oziexp_ger.html
(Mit der registrierten Version ist erheblich mehr möglich)

*3. Schritt:* Laden der kalibrierten .map Datei und abzeichnen der benötigten Informationen mit MapEdit und speichern im .mp format (Polish text format) (Shareware)
GPSMapEdit V 1.0.33.5

Es gibt noch eine erweiterte Version mit ein paar extra Features, welche für das Nachbearbeiten sehr praktisch sind, die von einem russischen Entwickler erstellt wurde. (Ich arbeite damit)
http://michus.narod.ru/projects/gpsmapedit/GPSMapEdit_ma_1029_1_02en.rar

Für Garmin User ist hier Schluß, da Mapedit fertige .img Dateien erzeugen kann.

Für Magellan User gehts hier weiter

*4. Schritt: *Konvertieren des .mp Formates in das ARC Shape Format und aufteilen der .mp Datei in Linien.shp, Punkte.shp und Flächen.shp mit dem Ptxt2shp Konverter (Freeware)
http://www.msh-tools.com/download.html

*5. Schritt:* Erzeugen einer Magellan Karte aus den Shapes und upload auf das Magellan GPS mit Mobile Mapper Office (frei erhältlich)
http://cnds.ucd.ie/~cetus/mmo/MMOffice1_00.zip
oder
http://www.rhamphorhinkx.ecohost.ru/mmo100/

Ich würde ja auch gerne die Dateien und den Vortrag zur Verfügung stellen, aber als Anhang sind sie zu groß und auf meine Hompage darf ich hier nicht verlinken.

VG
Sockey

P.S.
Bei Fragen gerne hier Posten und nicht unbedingt als PN, da es sicherlich Andere auch interessiert.


----------



## Jirko (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

nabend langer #h

verlinke bitte auf deine homepage! ist nen link von nem boardie für boardies und in diesem fall geht´s um ne hilfestellung und um nix anderes... und besten dank für deine kurzanleitung - schon beeindruckend #6 #h


----------



## Sockeye (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi Jirko,

grmpf...hatte gedacht mich davor drücken zu könnenn..|supergri 

...da der Vortrag eher ein Schnuppern an der Materie war und ich die einzelnen Schritte mit den Programmen dann "life" vorgeführt habe...

|kopfkrat  aber ich glaub ich werde aus diesem Thread ein Step by Step Workshop machen...

Kursbeginn Teil I Morgen... 

Gutes Nächtle,
Alex


----------



## Jirko (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

...und dann kannst du dabei ja gleich an´s magazin (angelpraxis) denken ... einfach franzl oder thomas anstubsen #h


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2007)

*Teil I - Datenmaterial auftreiben...*

*Teil I Datenmaterial*

So starten wir mal den Workshop mit dem Sammeln von Material, welches wir zum Erstellen der Seekarte für das GPS benötigen.

Kostenlose Quellen und Formate:

1. Online Seekarten wie von Kystverk oder Emissionshaus.
2. Eigene, eingescannte Seekarten, bspw. die von AWS
3. Digitales Material von wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen oder Behörden, geografischen oder Ölgesellschaften. Wenn mann dieses bekommt hat man natürlich gewonnen, da ist schon alles vektorisiert und wir können uns den größten Teil des nachfolgenden Aufwandes sparen...

Wir gehen aber den harten Weg....:q 

Ich hole mir also ein Bild vom Emissionshaus.com von meinem Zielgebiet, *den Örnklakken*...:k auf meinen Bildschirm, erstelle einen Screenshot mit "ALT + DRUCK" und speichere dieses Bild mit meinem Grafikprogramm als .BMP oder .JPG auf meinem PC

Wem es hier schon zu technisch wird...sollte besser hier aussteigen... 


Jetzt wechseln wir zurück zur Internet Seite vom Emissionshaus und suchen uns 3 markante Punkte aus, welche ein möglichst großes Dreieck bilden. Wenn wir da mit der Maus genau über den Punkt fahren bekommen wir die Position im GG°MM'SS.SS" Format angezeigt

Diese notieren wir uns auf einem Zettel (oder mit dem Grafikprogramm, direkt ins Bild)
Gilt natürlich auch analog für eingescannte Karten, nur da muss man die Positionen anhand des seitlichen Rasters abtragen...

Das könnte dann so aussehen:






(Emissionshaus daten kann ich hier nicht posten, daher dieser Dummy Auschnitt)

*Anmerkung:* Die Daten vom Emissionshaus liegen im WGS84 Datum vor!

Bei anderen, bspw. eingescannten Karten/Ausschnitten immer das Karten Datum beachten!! Ohne Kartendatum ist die Karte nicht verwertbar!


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2007)

*Exkurs - Minuten in Dezimalminuten umrechnen*

*Minuten in Dezimalminuten umrechnen*

Hier noch eine kleiner Exkurs, der auch für Andere interessant sein könnte, die nur mal einen Hot Spot von einer Karte oder Zeitschrift als Wegpunkt ins GPS setzen wollen....

Die Daten die wir vom Emissionshaus bekommen haben, waren in Grad(°), Minuten(') und Sekunden(") angegeben. Unser OziExplorer (wie auch das GPS), mit dem wir die Karte kalibrieren möchten will aber die Daten im Format Grad(°) und Dezimalminuten (').

D.h. wir müssen die angegebenen Sekunden in Dezimalminuten umrechnen und zu den angegebenen Minuten addieren:

Punkt 1 (63° 47' 53.68" N, 8° 10' 21.40" E)

wir müssen also 53,68 Sekunden für Nord und 21,40 Sekunden für Ost in Dezimalminuten umrechen.

kann man per Hand oder mit dem Programm convert.exe dies umrechnen:

einfacher ist es mit convert:






53,68 Sekunden entsprechen also 0.8946667 Minuten. Zu diesem Wert müssen wir noch die ursprünglichen ganzen Minuten addieren:

47' + 0.8946667' = 47.8946667' 
Die Nord-Koordinate lautet nun *63° 47.8946667' N*

Das gleiche machen wir für die Ost-Koordinate:

21,40 Sekunden = 0.3566667 Minuten
=> *8° 10.3566667' E*

Ergebnis:

*Punkt1: (63° 47.8946667' N, 8° 10.3566667' E)*

*Anmerkung:*
Wir können die Sekunden auch einfach durch 60 teilen. Kommt aufs gleiche raus...


----------



## Nauke (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Sockeye,

super stark hier.

Aber bevor mein qualmender Kopf durchbrennt: bekomme ich das Ergebnis
auf eine MMC und kann dann mein SEA Charter 320DF mit der Karte arbeiten?

Gruß Hatmut


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Nauke,

Primär richtet sich dieser Workshop an GARMIN oder MAGELLAN GPS Geräte Besitzer.

ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung welches Format an vektorisiertem Kartenmaterial Dein SEA Charter 320DF verarbeiten kann. Wenn Du dieses Format kennst, finden wir bestimmt einen Weg die Daten dahin zu bekommen... 

Was ist eine MMC?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nauke (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo,

MMC= Multi Media Card 

Auf diesen sind NauticPath und Navionics drauf und werden ins GPS gesteckt.

Ist schon alles komplieziert aber ich werde hier weiter studieren#h


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Nauke,

um die MMC Karte zu verwenden, musst Du diese an den PC anschliessen können und dann die fertige GPS Datendatei darauf kopieren.

Navionics und NauticPath sind Hersteller. Wichtig ist zu wissen, in welchem Format die Daten vorliegen müssen...

..ich kann mich aber mal schlau machen...


----------



## kayn (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo

da möchte ich mich auch mal einklinken....

Bin nun schonb seit stunden damit beschäftigt eine andere möglichkeit für mein seacharter 320 ds irgendwie karten auf das gerät zu bekommen, aber irgendwie komm ich da aich nicht weiter.

wenn also noch weitere infos von jemandem hier am board zu bekommen sind, wäre ich sehr verbunden!

suche speziell hardangerfjord!

hat jemand weiter erfahrungen mit mapcreate? oder wo man das überhaupt bekommt?

dank


----------



## Sauerland (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Jungs, haltet den Ball darüber (verändern o. sonstiges behandeln von gewerblichen Seekarten) ein bisschen flach, es gibt eine Vielzahl von ,Rechtshaien, die nur auf vermeintliche Verstösse gegen das Eigentumsrecht spekulieren und dann für die Rechtsmittelinhaber horrende Schadensersatzmittel geltend machen.


----------



## seejörg (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Sockeye,
 ich war live in Berlin bei deinen Vortrag dabei und bin begeistert.
#6 
Ich finde toll das du noch mal alles hier erklärst, ist halt für ungeübte ein Haufen Stoff.
Also weiter so ,ich für meinen Teil möchte es probieren.
Gruß Seejörg#h


----------



## Sockeye (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Sauerland,

und an natürlich auch alle anderen. Es geht hier nicht um das Verändern oder sontige manipulieren von Seekarten oder Rechten Dritter, sondern einzig und alleine um das Erstellen eigener Seekarten.

Rechtlich ist das Wasserdicht. Analog dem Kunstmaler, der im Museum sitzt und das Werk eines Zeitgenössischen Künstlers abmalt.

Wusstest Du eigentlich, dass die ganzen Seekarten-Höker wie C-Map, Magellan, Navteq und wie sie alle heissen, gar keine Rechte an den Positionsangaben haben, sondern nur an der Darstellungsweise? D.h. Eine Karte von denen darf ich natürlich nicht kopieren oder anderweitig verwenden als die mir zugestandene Lizensierung zulässt. Die Positionsangaben darf ich aber verwenden für was ich will, auch für eigene Karten.

Magellan hat das bitter erfahren müssen. Es gibt eine Yahoo Group, die sich ausschließlich mit den Thema befasst. Da wollte Magellan den dicken Max spielen und ist kläglich gescheitert.

Ok, die decodieren und verändern Basemaps, analysieren und veröffentlichen das Mapsend Format und manipulieren das BIOS der Geräte...das kann natürlich grenzwertig sein.

Hier hingegen zeige ich nur, wie man eigene Daten als Karte in sein GPS bekommt. Und das ist stubenrein.:q 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (25. Februar 2007)

*Teil II - Kalibrieren der Karte*

*Teil II - Kalibrieren der Karte*

Jetzt brauchen wir den OziExplorer.
Eigentlich tue ich dem Programm Unrecht, in dem ich es als reine Kalibrierungs-Software missbrauche. Es ist ein klasse Programm mit dem wir auch die Vektorisierung vornehmen, könnten und unsere Vektor Daten im Shape Format auf die Festplatte bringen könnten...so wie vieles Mehr! Aber das geht nur mit der registrierten Version. Falls Ihr also vorhabt öfters damit zu arbeiten, kann ich eine Registrierung nur empfehlen. Es ist ein ausgezeichnetes Progrämmchen, welches durchaus gegen die "Großen" anstinken kann.

Ich zeige hier aber nur die Aktionen welche mit der Trial Version möglich sind.

Also OziExplorer starten.

Menuepunkt wählen: *Datei *-> *Lade und kalibriere Karenbild*

und im Dateiauswahlfenster die Grafik auswählen, die wir im Teil I erstellt haben.

Bitte das richtige Kartendatum und Raster auswählen. In unserem Fall *WGS84* und *Lat/Lon*
das sieht dann so aus:





Jetzt müssen wir unsere Kalibrierungspunkte markieren und eingeben. (Ihr habt hoffentlich in Teil I sauber gearbeitet )

Bitte beachtet bei der Koordinate *N* für Nördliche Halbkugel und *E* (East)für Östlich von Greenich einzugeben.

Das sieht dann so aus:





Dies machen wir für alle drei Punkte und klicken auf speichern. Wir wählen den Dateinahmen "oernklakken.map"

und fertig ist das Kalibrierte Kartenbid!

*Anmerkung:*
Bevor es mir eingefleischte Ozi User um die Ohren klatschen, die Umrechnung von GG°MM'SS" in GG°MM.MMM' war nicht von Nöten. Unter Optionen im OziExplorer kann man das gewünschte Eingabeformat einstellen und kann da natürlich gleich GG°MM'SS" einstellen...und spart sich die Umrechnerei..|rotwerden 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nauke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hallo Nauke,
> 
> um die MMC Karte zu verwenden, musst Du diese an den PC anschliessen können und dann die fertige GPS Datendatei darauf kopieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es eilt nicht, doch solltest Du irgend wann Lust und Laune haben wäre es
sauber wenn du dich da mal schlau machst.

Klasse Arbeit hier von Dir#6 #h


----------



## Noppi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

NAbend !

Wie kann man denn Karten zusammenfügen ? Oder ist das nicht erforderlich, weil z.B. das Magellan jeweils die richtige Karte anzeigt ?

Ich hab mal versucht, Karten zusammenzufügen - doch die Karten scheinen nicht plan zu sein. Ich hab keine 100 %ige Deckung hinbekommen.

Grüße
Noppi


----------



## Sockeye (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Vollständigkeitshalber:

Ich habe mir damit Scans von meiner original Seekarte Nr 68 von Norwegen vektorisiert. Diese liegt aber nicht im WGS84 Datum, sondern im European Datum von 1950 vor.

Das heisst dieses Datum gebe ich auch im OziExplorer ein und nicht WGS84. Die Reprojektion auf WGS84 erfolgt dann später.

VG
Sockeye

Teil III gibts dann nächste Woche...:q


----------



## Sockeye (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Noppi,

welche Karten willst Du zusammenfügen? Mehrere Screenshots vom Emissionshaus zu einem großen Bild?

Oder bereits vektorisierte?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Noppi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Richtig - mehrere Screenshots von Emissionshaus zu einer großen Karte. Ich hab das Gefühl als wenn da die Erdkrümmung mit drin ist ?


----------



## Nauke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Noppi,

ich weiß es nicht, ich rate nur.

Ich glaube es liegt daran daß du nie ein gleich großes Rechteck ziehen kannst
und deswegen immer einen anderen Maßstab bekommst#h


----------



## Noppi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

@Nauke 

Kann sein - aber ich hab schon versucht so sorgfältig wie möglich zu arbeiten.


----------



## Sockeye (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Dass die Bildschirmausschnitte nicht immer 100% aufeinanderpassen liegt an der Software. (Das Javaprogramm welches die Vektoren in Bitmaps zur Bildshirmausgabe umrechnet und rundet)

Dafür gibt es aber Workarounds.

*Möglichkeit 1 *(du benötigst dazu aber die Vollversion vom OziExplorer)
Der Ozi kann über 11 Kalibrierungspunkte verarbeiten. Dies macht dann Sinn, wenn Du solche Übergänge hast. Kommt auch vor wenn man einzelne Scans (ich habe leider keinen Din A0 Scanner) zusammenfügt. Der Oziexplorer "entzerrt" dann diese Bilder.

*Möglichkeit 2*

Du nimmst einen kleineren Maßstab für Küstenlinien etc. und verarbeitest diesen zu Vektoren. Im zweiten Schritt holst Du Dir die Interessensgebiete im hohen Maßstab und verarbeitest sie jeweils zu Vektordaten.

Mit Mapedit kannst Du die Vektordaten dann alle zusammenfügen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Noppi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Ich muß mich korrigieren - ich habe ja hier im Board damals (ist schon etwas her wo ich das probiert hatte) eine kleine Anleitung von Member leopard_afrika gefunden. Da stand auch beschrieben, wie man auf der Seite den Ausschnitt verschieben kann. Hier der Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1067276&postcount=9

Mit dem Oziexplorer zu entzerren wäre schön - aber die Karte selbst wird damit auch entzerrt ?


----------



## kayn (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

für die englischsprachigen unter uns:

http://www.gpsbabel.org/ 

da gibt es ein "übersetzungstool" für gps daten. das wurde mir empfohlen. kann aber keine angaben dazu machen ob es funktioniert oder nicht... will aber auch nicht hinterm berg halten  mit einer software die vielleicht helfen kann...

das ist übrigens megellan kompatibel und die sind wiederum auch  navionics - kompatibel

grüße

ps. wenn der workshop fertig ist, kann man den dann als pfd oder so in einem rutsch lesbar bekommen?? download? email?

danke


----------



## Sockeye (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



Noppi schrieb:


> Mit dem Oziexplorer zu entzerren wäre schön - aber die Karte selbst wird damit auch entzerrt ?



Wenn Dein Ziel eine ausgedruckte Karte ist, sind meine Tipps leider nichts für Dich. Der OziExplorer berechnet das unterliegende Gitter, damit man bei vektoriseiren saubere Daten erhält. 

In wieweit die grafische Entzerrung genau funktioniert kann ich nicht beurteilen. Er macht es zwar auf dem Bildschirm, aber ich habe das nicht überprüft, speziell, da 1px auf dem Bildschirm nicht 1px auf dem Drucker entspricht, so daß ich bei Ausdrucken generell eh vorsichtig wäre.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



kayn schrieb:


> für die englischsprachigen unter uns:
> 
> http://www.gpsbabel.org/
> 
> da gibt es ein "übersetzungstool" für gps daten.....



Hallo Kayn,

bei dem von Dir erwähnten Tool handelt es sich um eine Software um

- Waypoints
- Routes
- Tracks

in andere Projektionen zu konvertieren.

Hier geht es darum nachladbare Detailkarten für seinen GPS zu erstellen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nauke (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Sockeye,

mein Lapi kann MMC lesen.

Dann müßte es doch eigendlich klappen, oder?

Gruß Nauke


----------



## Sockeye (26. Februar 2007)

*Hinweis Lowrance GPS*

Hallo an alle Lowrance/Eagle GPS user:

Ihr benötigt noch die Zusatzprogramme

- MapCreate
- OziMC (AddOn vom OziExplorer)

OziMC kann die Vektordaten dann MapCreate zur Verfügung stellen und MapCreate schreibt die Daten dann ins Lowrance/Eagle GPS oder auf die entsprechende MMC Speicherkarte.

mehr Infos http://www.gpsnuts.com/myGPS/GPS/Software%20reviews/OziMC/ozimc.htm (e)

oder hier: http://www.gpsnuts.com/Ozi/OziMCJohnG/vector.html(e)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi Alex,

saubere Arbeit sag ich nur !!! #6

Werde ich diese Woche gleich mal für unseren nächsten Trip ´gen Florida-Keys austesten !!!

Danke nochmals und viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (26. Februar 2007)

*Exkurs: Was für Daten frisst mein GPS*

*Exkurs: Was für Daten frisst mein GPS*

Wir unterscheiden grundsätzlich Karten als Bild und Kartenmaterial als Vektordaten.

Ein typisches Bild ist bspw. der Screenshot, den wir vom Emissionshaus gemacht haben. So ein Bild benötigt eine Menge an Speicherplatz und kann eigentlich nur vom PDA oder Laptop vernünftig dargestellt werden. Des Weiteren ist die Detailtiefe endlich, so daß wir nur bis zur ursprünglichen Auflösung hineinzoomen können. Danach wird es pixelig.

Daher werden Karten für GPS Geräte im sog. Vektorformat erstellt und im GPS abgelegt.

GPS Geräte kennen mehrere Arten von Vektordaten:

*1. Anwender Daten*
- Wegpunkte
- Routen und Tracks

*2. Basis Kartendaten (Basemaps)*
- Punkte (Point)
- Linien (Polyline)
- Bereiche (Polygon)
- POI (spezielle Sorte Punkte)

*3. Detailkarten (Uploadable detail Map)*
- Punkte (Point)
- Linien (Polyline)
- Bereiche (Polygon)
- POI (spezielle Sorte Punkte)

Die Anwender Daten haben div. Nachteile, wie z.B. dass sie nicht den gleichen Namen haben können, nur aus Punkten bzw. deren Aneinanderreihung bestehen.

Von den Basiskartendaten lassen wir auch erstmal die Finger, weil sie 
- rechtlich geschützt sind
- bei fehlerhafter Manipulation zur Fehl- bzw Nichtfunktion des Gerätes führen können.

Die POIs sind ein spezielles Thema. Ihr Aufbau ist sehr komplex und die Bearbeitung dieser würde den Rahmen hier sprengen. Bei Bedarf liefere ich gerne Links zu weitergehenden Informationen.

Wer hätte es nun gedacht. Das Ziel unseres kleinen Workshops wird sein eine auf das GPS ladbare Detailkarte zu bauen, die aus Punkten, Polylinien und Polygonen besteht.

*Ein Punkt hat drei Eigenschaften:*
- Label (Bezeichnung)
- Position (Koordinate)
- Typ (Symbol / anhängig vom GPS BIOS)

*Eine Polylinie hat 6 Eigenschaften*
- Label (Bezeichnung)
- Einen Startpunkt (Koordinate)
- 0-n Zwischenpunkte (Koordinaten)
- Einen Endpunkt (Koordinate)
- Eine Richtung (nur für Routing / optional)
- Typ (Darstellungsform; gestrichelt, Farbe etc / anhängig vom GPS BIOS)

*Eine Polygon hat 4 Eigenschaften*
- Label (Bezeichnung)
- Einen Start- und Endpunkt (Koordinate)
- 0-n Zwischenpunkte (Koordinaten)
- Typ (Darstellungsform; gestrichelt, Farbe etc / anhängig vom GPS BIOS)

Diese drei Typen werden vom GPS in sog. Layern (Ebenen) übereinander dargestellt.

Layer können vom gleichen Typ (bspw. Polygone) übereinander geschichtet sein. Die obere Ebene verdeckt immer die darunterliegenden.

Zur Veranschaulichung:

Unterste Ebene: der Ozean (großes, blaues Polygon)
nächste Ebene: Land und Inseln (gelbe Flächen)
nächste Ebene: Seen und große Flüsse (kleinere blaue Flächen)
...usw.

wichtig ist dabei zu beachten, dass wir in diesem Fall den Ozean zu unterst legen, da er sonst, wenn er oben liegen würde, alle anderen Flächen verdeckt.

Bei Linien und Punkten ist dies weniger problematisch, da sie im seltesten Fall genau übereinander liegen. Tun sie das doch, überdeckt die obere Linie/Punkt die darunterliegende.

Es gibt noch weitere Layer, die für den Detailgrad in den verschiedenen Zoomleveln verantwortlich sind. Das wird aber ganz am Ende behandelt und würde jetzt nur für Verwirrung sorgen.

Soweit ersteimal die Theorie...bald gehts mit der Praxis los...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Main-Schleuse (1. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo,

erst mal #6 Danke für diesen Thread.
Mal eine Frage wie sieht es denn aus mit Google-Earth maps
die kann ich doch bestimmt auch verweden wenn es um kleinere Gewässer geht wo ich gerne ne Übersicht mit hotspots hätte.
Welches Kartendatum verwendet GoogleEarth?


----------



## Lachsy (1. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



Main-Schleuse schrieb:


> Welches Kartendatum verwendet GoogleEarth?



Google Earth verwendet das Bezugssystem WGS84.


----------



## kayn (3. März 2007)

*AW: Hinweis Lowrance GPS*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Lowrance/Eagle GPS user:
> 
> Ihr benötigt noch die Zusatzprogramme
> 
> ...



meinst du die kaufversion mapcreate die es auch von lowrance gibt oder eine andere?

danke


----------



## kayn (3. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten zum downloden!*

hallo miteinander:

für die garminuser (und evtl auch andere) hier ein link für diverse seekarten zum download

http://garminmapsearch.com/

hoffe es hilft

grüße

kayn


----------



## Bobby Peru (7. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Tach Leute,
ich hab den thread, wo man sich vorstellt, nicht gefunden, also stelle ich mich hier kurz vor.
Ich bin 34, seit fünf Jahren nur noch Raubfischangler, hab ein eigenes Boot und bin damit in vielen Ecken Hollands und in Schweden unterwegs.
Ich habe ein Lowrance LCX15 im Einsatz und benutze Navionics Classic Charts. Ich erwäge aber einen Umstieg auf Garmin.
Schade, daß dieser thread ein wenig eingeschlafen zu sein scheint, ich fand das sehr interessant - vielen dank an Sockeye soweit.
In *Teil II - Kalibrieren der Karte *hattest Du erläutert, wie man mit dem Oziexplorer eine map-Datei erzeugt - so weit bin ich auch gekommen. Mit Hilfe von Mapedit daraus eine img-Datei, hab ich aber leider noch nicht geschafft.
Geht's noch weiter mit deinem workshop? Wär schön.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (7. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Robert,

ich war beruflich leider sehr eingespannt...aber heute Abend gehts weiter...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (7. März 2007)

*Teil III Karten Vektorisieren mit MapEdit*

*Teil III Karten Vektorisieren mit MapEdit*

dafür müssen wir natürlich das Programm MapEdit runterladen. (Siehe Posting #1) Es muss nicht installiert werden sondern kann direkt gestartet werden.

Jetzt laden wir die kalibrierte Datei, die wir in Teil II mit dem OziExplorer erstellt haben. Einfach File->Open







Das Kartenbild wird nun geladen.

Jetzt können wir loslegen. Mit dem Vektorisierungswerkzeug (Zauberstab oben im Menu) werden die verschiedenen Vektoren gezeichnet. Klickt man auf den Zauberstab kann man zwischen Point, Polyline und Polygon auswählen.




Wir fangen mal mit dem Punkt an. Der Cursor ändert sein Symbol in das Punkt Werkzeug. Damit klicken wir auf das Kreuz eines Tiefenpunktes. Sofort popt ein Fenster auf welches den Typ abfragt.




Wir wählen den Typ "sounding" (Tiefenangabe auf Englisch). Danach geben wir im darauffolgenden Eingabefeld direkt neben dem neu erstellten Punkt die Tiefe in Metern ein. Das machen wir mit allen uns intersssierenden Punkten.

Jetzt wählen wir, indem wir auf den Zauberstab klicken, die Polyline aus und malen eine Tiefenlinie ab. Der erste Klick startet das zeichnen und mit jeden weiteren Klick erstellen wir einen weiteren Punkt der Linie. Nach dem letzten Punkt der Liniie konnen wir mit einem Rechtsklick "End" auswählen oder mit "Remove last Node" auch den letzten, möglw. falsch gesetztn Punkt wieder entfernen.

Danach öffnet sich die Abfrage, was es denn für eine Linie sein soll:




Ich nehme dann immer die "intermediate depth contour" (mittlere Tiefenlinie)

Das machen wir dann natürlich auch mit allen uns interessierenden Linien. Jetzt können wir auch Polygone zeichnen. Das geht genauso wie mit Linien, nur dass jeder weitere Punkt ein Feld aufspannt.

Wenn wir mit allen interessanten Angaben fertig sind, speichern wir die digitale Vektorkarte unter "oernklakken.mp" (.mp ist das sog. Polish Map Format, welches von vielen anderen Programmen weiterverarbeitet werden kann.





Ich habe die Datei mal unter http://www.lachs-angeln-alaska.de/bilder/oernklakken.mp abgelegt, damit ihr sie euch runterladen könnt.
(wenn ihr direkt auf den Link klickt, kann es sein dass der Explorer die Datei gleich anzeigt, da es sich um eine Text Datei handelt (Polish Text Format), zum speichern zur Weiterverarbeitung bitte mit Rechtsklick "Speichern unter" auswählen)

*Anmerkung:*
Bitte unter "File" -> "Map Properties" bei "Elevation Unit" "Meter" auswählen, ansonsten könnte das schlimme Folgen bei Untiefen haben... 

Hier scheiden sich die Geister...ähhh User...ähhh eigentlich die Schritte für die User verschiedener GPS Hersteller. Da jetzt je nach Hersteller unterschiedliche Programme / Schritte notwendig sind.

VG Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (7. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

*Wie geht's nun weiter?*

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nur ein Magellan GPS besitze und nur dort einen definitv erfolgreichen Weg beschreiben kann. Für GARMIN und LOWRACE/EAGLE Besitzer kenn ich die Wege nur aus Foren. Daher eine Bitte an die Garmin bzw. Lowrance User. Bitte versucht die aufgezeigten Wege und postet eure Erfahrungen hier.

*GARMIN*
Leider it bei Mapedit (Shareware) noch nicht Schluss. Das direkte Speichern der .img Datei ist zwar als "save as" im Menu mit angegeben, aber nur in der Vollversion nutzbar.

Dafür scheint der Export nach cGPSmapper zu funktionieren. Dort gibt es auch kostenlose Versionen. Dieser cGPSmapper soll dann das .img Format schreiben können.

*LOWRANCE / EAGLE*

hier scheint es noch eine bessere Lösung als "OziMC und MapCreate" zu geben. Der Boardie Kayn hat etwas zu einem Programm namens MP2LCM herausgefunden. Einen Link zum Downloaden habe ich aber noch nicht. Dieses Programm soll laut Yahoo Lowrance Forum direkt aus unserer oernklakken.mp eine Lowrance Datei erstellen können.

*Magellan*

*Teil IV kommt Ende der Woche* mit den Inhalten:

- .mp Datei in Shape Dateien konvertieren
- Shape Dateien im Mobile Mapper Office zu einer Karte kompilieren
- die Daten auf das Magellan GPS kopieren.

*Teil V demnächst* in diesem Theater

- Einstellen der Zoomlevel
- Hinweise zu Basiskartentausch
- Geheime Magellan Menus

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Bobby Peru (8. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi Sockeye,
kannst Du mal den dritten link aus deinem ersten posting (*3. Schritt*) überprüfen? Ich hab das Gefühl, das ist eine völlig andere Applikation als die ,die Du oben (*Teil III Karten Vektorisieren mit MapEdit)* verwendest. GPSMapEdit hab ich hier gefunden: http://www.geopainting.com/download/mapedit1-0-33-5.zip
Ich mache jetzt mal weiter mit Teil III und melde mich wieder.

cheers
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (9. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Ich hatte da zu schlampig gegoogelt. 

Den / die Links habe ich angepasst und auch noch einen zweiten Link zum Download von GPSMapedit (Michus Addons) hinzugefügt. Der Michus hat dem Programm noch ein zwei nette Features hinzugefügt, die speziell für mein aktuelles Alaska Projekt (ca. 80MB Vektordaten) gut verwenden kann.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## bernie (9. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Au weia....................

Ich Döspaddel probiere schon die ganze Zeit mit dem (falschen) Map-Edit rum 

Bin schon fast verzweifelt :q 

@Sockeye:
Das machste abba nich nochmal gelle ????!!!!!???!!! :vik:

Auf jeden Fall ein *DICKES DANKE* für Dein Engagement #6

Hab hier noch was gefunden: http://www.blauesboot.de/MapEditManual


----------



## kayn (9. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



Sockeye schrieb:


> *Wie geht's nun weiter?*
> 
> 
> *LOWRANCE / EAGLE*
> ...



Ich bin gerade dabei, soweit es meine Zeit zulässt das wirrwarr der lowrance kompatiblen karten zu lösen. es gibt eine yahoogroup aus der ich die software habe.

die group heisst 
*mapcreate_format und ist bei yahougroups zu finden*

weiteres inkürze


----------



## Hohensinn (20. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi, hab mir gestern ein Hand GPS bestellt und finde das Thema (eine Karte selber machen) sehr interresant und super!!!

Also alles her damit.

gruß


----------



## Nauke (21. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



kayn schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, soweit es meine Zeit zulässt das wirrwarr der lowrance kompatiblen karten zu lösen. es gibt eine yahoogroup aus der ich die software habe.
> 
> die group heisst
> *mapcreate_format und ist bei yahougroups zu finden*
> ...



Hallo kayn,

wann läßt Du was von dir hören?|wavey:


----------



## kayn (21. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo miteinander,

bin auch sehr angespannt und arbeite übermässig viel. 

aber ich kann schon mla den stand der dinge mitteilen, wie weit ich bin.

es gibt zwei progs: einmal das genannte MP2LCM es ist etwas älter und sollte für kleinere karten benutzt werden.

dann gibt es noch eine spezifizierte mapcreateversion die eben für das konvertieren zu lowrance gändert ist.

ich habe es leider noch nicht geschafft das mal in die tat umzusetzen.

wenn jemand möchte schick ich das programm mal 

arbeite daran die engliche bedienungsanleitung (besteht leider aus vielen mails aus dem yahooforum) ins deutsche zu bringen. 

bin halt selber absolut neu mit dem thema gps und daher benötige auch etwas länger...

also.... ich bin dabei |wavey: und bald hab ichs!


----------



## Nauke (21. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

gut kayn,

am 17.05.07 gehts hoch.

Willst du Nauke helfen, beachte dieses Datum:vik:


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Nachdem ich das alles hier mal gelesen habe, kann ich nur sagen ein guter Ansatzpunkt um eigene Karten zu erstellen. Aber, Aber; leider lässt die Genauigkeit solcher Daten sehr zu wünschen übrig. ( Ich meine solche Daten die über Emmisionshaus etc. per Bildschirmdruck weiter verarbeitet werden. Man muss mit 30 und mehr Metern Abweichung rechnen. 
Der sicherste Weg ist das einscannen einer Original Papierkarte mit einem Verzugsfreien Scanner, entsprechende Geräte haben größere Reprofirmen. 
Hier ist dann die Toleranz unter 15 Metern, wenn die Bilddatei entsprechend kalibiert wird. 

Inzwichen haben wir einen größere Anzahl der Norwegischen Seekarten bereits digital vorliegen. 

Weitere Infos geren auch per PN


----------



## Sockeye (25. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

So, ich melde mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung...:q  (Die Arbeit (und mein Alaska Karten Projekt ) fressen mich echt auf.

Zur Qualität der Vorlagen und dem Endergebnis, gilt auf jeden Fall: "Shit in - Shit out"

Angelwebshop hat durchaus Recht, wenn mann sich vom Emissionshaus einen zu großen Auschnitt wählt, werden die Daten schnell ungenau.

Da hilft nur eins. Viele kleine Auschnitte bspw. 1km x 1km als Screenshot abspeichern und einzeln mit dem OziExplorer kalibrieren. Bei einer Bildschirmauflösung von 1024x1024 erreicht man eine Genauigkeit von ca. +-2m

Diese kleinen Ausschnitte dann zusammen in MapEdit laden und dann hat man durchaus genaue Ergebnisse.

Oder natürlich man scannt eine Papierkarte. Da ist das Ergebnis natürlich nur so gut, wie der Scanner nicht verzieht. Um hier akzeptable Qualität zu erreichen, sollte man sich eine Vollversion vom Ozi leisten, da diese solche Scans auch entzerren kann. Die 11-Punkt Kalibrierung ist da möglich.

*Vorsicht vor Google Earth!* Die Luftbilder sind nicht sauber kalibriert. Abweichungen bis zu 200m sind da locker drin. Hier gibt es aber auch einen Workaround, falls mann einen geeichten Punkt (Leuchtturm, Boje etc) auf dem Ausschnitt hat.

Drei Marker setzen, nach dem bekannten Dreieck, diese mit den WGS84 Positionsangaben von GoogleEarth benennen und als Screenshot abspeichen und mit OziExplorer kalibrieren.

In MapEdit dann die Karte laden und zusätzlich den bekannten Punkt as Punkt hinzufügen (grobe Position) und bei eigenschaften die bekannten Positionsangaben dort eintragen. Die geladene Bitmap Karte dann einfach brachial mit der Maus so verschieben dass, der Punkt genau auf dem eingegebenen Punkt liegt.

VG Sockeye

P.S. Der Worshop geht die Woche weiter...


----------



## Seemannsgarn (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Wäre es nicht einfacher wenn man die Karten aus C-Map exportiern könnte? Das scheint mir alles sehr kompöiziert zu sein. Leider verstehe ich auch nicht allzuviel von der Materie Computer. Wohl etwas vom GPS.
Aber C-Map sollte doch um einiges Besser sein als Emmissionshaus Karten die eingescreant werden.


----------



## StefanTS (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, hier so eine Workshop zu erstellen. Ich habe mir schon überlegt, wie ich das mit der Seekarte und GPS kombinieren könnte. Noch hab ich ja ein bisschen Zeit bis die Saison am 01.05 am Chiemsee losgeht, bis dahin möchte ich es auf alle Fälle mal probieren.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Sockeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher wenn man die Karten aus C-Map exportiern könnte? Das scheint mir alles sehr kompöiziert zu sein. Leider verstehe ich auch nicht allzuviel von der Materie Computer. Wohl etwas vom GPS.
> Aber C-Map sollte doch um einiges Besser sein als Emmissionshaus Karten die eingescreant werden.



Das sehen die kommerziellen Karrtenhersteller aber anders. 
Die bekommen zwar ihre Daten zwar kostenlos, verkaufen sie aber sehr teuer weiter...

Für Nord-Amerika, Australien und einige andere Länder gibt es die offiziellen, durch Steuergelder finanzierten Seekarten kostenlos zum Download. Nur in Europa werden diese Daten an "qualifizierte" Unternehmen verschenkt, die damit ihren Reibach machen.

Aber die "offiziellen" Seekarten sind nur ein Aspekt dieses Workshops. Es geht auch darum eigene, selber ermittelte Informationen in die angezeigte Karte zu integrieren.

Wegpunkte sind ab einer gewissen Datenmenge dafür nicht geeignet.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Angelwebshop (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Für alle Norgefahrer,

wir haben von Norwegen einige karten als verzugsfreie Scanns teilweise sogar kalibiert vorliegen.


----------



## Sockeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



Angelwebshop schrieb:


> Für alle Norgefahrer,
> 
> wir haben von Norwegen einige karten als verzugsfreie Scanns teilweise sogar kalibiert vorliegen.



solche Scans sind natürlich die perfekte Vorlage.


VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

*Teil IV Weiterverarbeitung für Magellan Geräte*
_Polish Map Format in Shape Dateien konvertieren_

Wir hatten in den letzten Teilen unsere digitale Vektorkarte im Polish Map Format erstellt unt unter *oernklakken.mp *abgespeichert.

Auf dieser Karte haben wir drei Arten: Punkte, Linien und Polygone.

wir rufen uns nun das kleine Helferlein PText2shp Programm auf. Download ist im Posting 1 beschrieben. Dieses Programm ist Freeware (komplett kostenlos)

 Unter "Polish Format Textfile" wählen wir mit Hilfe des Auswahlordners unsere Datei oernklakken.mp aus.

Durch setzen des Häckchens an "ESRI shp file prefix" übernehmen wir den Dateibasisnamen, generieren automatisch die Namenserweiterung _P für Punkte (Point), _A für Polygone (Area) und _L für Linien (Line)
(Wir könnten die drei Ausgabedateien natürlich auch nennen wie wir wollen, bspw. "Hugo"...:q das ändert nichts. Ich übernehme die _L, _P und _A  das bleibt dann übersichtlicher)

Jetzt könnten wir noch die Beschriftung automatisch ändern, wolln wir aber nicht und wählen also unter "name conversion" "No"

das sollte dann so aussehen:






Ein Klick auf den Button "Convert" und blitzschnell haben wir folgende Dateien in dem Ordner wo auch unsere oernklakken.mp Datei ist:

*die Flächen:*
oernklakken_A.dbf
oernklakken_A.shp
oernklakken_A.shx

*die Linien:*
oernklakken_L.dbf
oernklakken_L.shp
oernklakken_L.shx

*die Punkte:*
oernklakken_P.dbf
oernklakken_P.shp
oernklakken_P.shx

Damit haben wir die ESRI Shape Dateien erzeugt.

*Anmerkung:*
Falls ihr verschiedene Objekte, die auch im GPS später unterschiedlich dargestellt werden sollen generieren wollt, müssen diese auch in unterschiedlichen .mp Dateien abgespeichert werden und dann einzelne Shape Dateien generiert werden. (Bspw. Polygone: Landfläche, Driftgebiet, Seen, Sumpf etc)

Für mein Alaska Projekt habe ich bspsw. folgende Linien Dateien:
Autobahn.mp
Verbindungsstrassen.mp
Nebenstrassen.mp
4WD Strassen.mp
Pfade.mp
Fluesse.mp
Baeche.mp
min_hoehenlinien.mp
may_hoehenlinien.mp
tiefenlinien.mp
Eisenbahnen.mp
Seekabel.mp
Pipelines.mp
.....das kann echt in Arbeit ausarten...:q 

VG Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

*Teil IV Weiterverarbeitung für Magellan Geräte*
_und ab aufs GPS..._

Hier nehmen wir das Programm Mobile Mapper Office zur Hilfe. Downloadanleitung im Posting #1 beschrieben.

Wir starten MobileMapperOffice und klicken auf das Kartensymbol oben in der Mitte der Menüleiste. Es erscheint dann folgendes Fenster zur Kartenauswahl:




Bei euch wird es natürlch ersteinmal leer sein.

Dort klicken wir auf den Button "neu erstellen..."

Jetzt öffnet sich das Fenster in dem wir unsere Shape Dateien einbauen:






Unter Kartenname, geben wir Oernklakken ein (hugo geht auch  ) und klicken ersteinmal auf das Diskettensymbol zum speichern...Wir speichern das Projekt unter dem vorgeschlagenen Namen Oernklakken.mmp

Jetzt laden wir die einzelnen Ebenen (Shape Dateien) indem wir auf das Symbol "Layer hinzufügen" klicken. Auch im Menü auswählbar.

In der Dateiauswahl nehmen wir jetzt unsere Flächendatei "oernklakken_A.shp" :






wenn diese geladen worden ist, können wir ihr Eigenschaften zuweisen in dem wir sie doppelt anklicken. Es öffnet sich das Layer Bearbeitungsfenser:






Hier im Beispiel die verschiedenen Driften als Fläche. Ich habe mal orange als Farbe ausgewählt. Wichtig ist, dass wir unter "Attribut auswählen" "Label" auswählen. Damit legen wir fest, dass später der Name der Fläche am GPS angezeigt wird.

Den Maßstab können wir auch auswählen. Dieser bezieht sich jedoch nur auf die Anzeige am PC. Der Maßstab, ab dem die Detailkarte dann auf dem GPS angezeigt wird, ist voreingestellt. (aber durch Änderung einer Konfigurationsdatei änderbar)

Dies wiederholen wir für die Linien und die Punkte (Label auswählen nicht vergessen!)

Wenn wir nun alle Ebenen (layer) so eingestellt haben, wie es uns gefällt, können wir durch einen Klick auf das Kartensybol mit dem Zahnrad die Karte fertigstellen.

Danach speichern wir wieder mit einem Klick auf die Diskette und schließen das Fenster. Im Kartenauswahlfenster musste jetzt Oernklakkenkarte mit einer Büroklammer versehen zu sehen sein.

Dieses Fenster können wir jetzt auch schließen. Jetzt wird die erstellte Karte als Hintergrundkarte angezeigt.

*Kartenausschnitt wählen:*

Mit dem Rotgepunkteten Rahmenwerkzeug, ziehen wir jetzt ein Rechteck über den gewünschten Kartenausschnitt. Ein weiterer Rechtsklick fixiert den Ausschnitt und der Rahmen wird grün angezeigt.

Jetzt sind wir fertig die Karte an das Magellan GPS zu übertragen. (Unter GPS Einstellungen sollte man schon mal die Kommunikation zum angeschlossenen GPS getestet haben (COM Port und Baudrate)

Über Datei -> zum GPS übertragen -> Hintergrundkarte starten wir den Transfer.






Fertig! Die erste selbstgebaute Karte ist auf dem GPS!!

Ok, sie hat noch kleine Schönheitsfehler...der Zoomlevel ab dem sie angezeigt wird (1,4km) ist mir zu klein und die Tiefenlinie wird als Bundesstrasse mit umrahmter Zahl dargestellt.

aber das kommt in Teil V - die export.cfg anpassen.

Bei Fragen - hier posten. Hier werden Sie geholfen...:vik: 

VG Sockeye


----------



## StefanTS (28. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi!

Hab mal angefangen, mit einer Karte aus dem Internet, frei vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt für den privaten Gebrauch veröffentlicht. War soweit auch nicht schwer, drei Punkte über Mapsource rausgesucht, per O-Explorer kalibriert und gespeichert.

Aber dann gingen die Probleme los:

1) Wenn ich in MapEdit die Karte lade, dann ist die sowas von verschwommen, dass ich keine Linien nachzeichnen könnte. Wahrscheinlich war meine bmp Datei zu groß/klein?

2) Ich kann bei Evaluation unit nicht Meter einstellen, das Feld zeigt Feet als Voreinstellung und ist weggegraut.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar,

Gruß,
Stefan


Edit: Also das mit dem verschwommenen hab ich hinbekommen - meine bmp Karte war einfach zu klein. Allerdings hab nun noch immer das Problem Nr. 2 und noch ein weiteres:

3) Den Punkt Sounding für Tiefenstelle gibt's bei meiner Version nicht - unter dem selben Code ist ein "Possible Ground Risk" dargestellt?


----------



## Sockeye (28. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Stefan,

falls Du die Weiterverarbeitung für Magellan Geräte machst (mit Mobile Mapper Office) ist es völlig egal was für einen Punkt-Typ Du auswählst, da dieser in der Shape Datei eh verloren geht. Dort werden nur Punkte mit den Koordinaten x,y und dem Label "abcd" abgespeichert. Im MobileMapperOffice dann, bei der Zuweisung der Darstellungsart des Punktes, musst Du das Symbol nochmals zuweisen. (Ich verwende die Kleinstadt (small town), die als kleiner Punkt dargestellt wird)

Die Vielzahl von Punkttypen die MapEdit anbietet wird von Magellan sowieso nicht unterstützt, nur soweit ich weis von Garmin.

Damit hat sich auch Dein zweites Problem gelösst. Bei einem Tiefenpunkt von 10 Metern Tiefe, gib einfach als Label "10m" ein.

Für die Weiterverarbeitung in andere Programme (Lowrance/Garmin) kann die Tiefenangabe feet/meter etscheidend sein, da MapEdit diese eigentlich nach Wunsch umrechnet, für Magellan ist es aber unerheblich. Selbst wenn MapEdit bei Eingabe des Labels 10m es automatisch umrechnet und 33 anzeigt, in der Datei werden 10m abgespeichert.

"Possible Ground Risk" oder "Obstruction" stellt ein Hindernis dar. Dieses Symbol, bei Magellan übrigens durch einen Totenkopf dargestellt, verwende ich für gefährliche Untiefen etc.

Immer her mit weiteren Fragen...

VG Sockeye


----------



## StefanTS (29. März 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hi Sockeye!

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Bin gestern Abend noch einen Schritt weiter gekommen:

Problem 2) konnte ich lösen, nachdem ich verschiedene Ebenen eingefügt habe. Dann war auch plötzlich die Meter-Option freigeschalten. Soweit sogut. Im Grunde ist es mir auch egal, ob ich für einen Tiefenpunkt nun einen 'normalen' oder 'Gefährlichen' habe. BTW: Bei meiner Version stehen sogar die deutschen Übersetzungen bei.

Aber ich bin auf weitere Schwierigkeiten gestoßen: Ich hab ein Garmin Geräte und daher auch MapSource. Die img-Datei in Garmin zu schicken soll mit MapSend einwandfrei funktionieren, allerdings löscht das Programm wohl alle anderen Kacheln auf dem Gerät. Für eine reine Angeltour nicht schlimm, aber halt unbequem.

In einem einschlägigen Forum gibts eine Anleitung, um aus img Dateien die nötige Datenbank zu erzeugen, damit man die Karte in MapSource darstellen und auch an das Gerät zusammen mit anderen auf das GPS übertragen kann. Allerdings hab ich das bisher noch nicht wirklich begriffen. Geht über die Definition von verschiedenen Ebenen in MapEdit bis zu Registry-Eintägen (dafür gibts aber auch Skrpite bzw. Programm). Werd mal ein bisschen rumexperimentieren.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## kayn (6. April 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo miteinander

sitze die letzten Stunden "endlich" dran mich um die Erstellung der karten vom hardanger für lowrance zu kümmern. Also gibt es da bald eine Info von mir....

Eine Frage an Sockeye:

Reicht es nicht völlig aus eine kalibrierte Karte zu haben? Wrum soll noch vektorisiert werden? Zum Verständniss: Wenn ich eine kalibrierte Karte ins gps lade, sehe ich doch alle Angaben der karte als bilddatei. wenn dem so ist, habe ich dann nicht alles was ich benötige? Die Tiefen holt sich mein Echolot und die Position mein GPS...

Ich stell mir das so vor als würde ich mit meinem gps einfach immer sehen wo ich gerade auf der geladenen karte bin.

oder hab ich was nicht verstanden?

Würde ich gern wissen, bevor ich mir die Arbeit des vektorisieren mache.

grüße


----------



## thymallusAUT (7. April 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

So weit ich weiß können die Hand GPS keine Bilddateien anzeigen. Außer, welche auf z.B PDA's. Somit wird dir das vektorisieren nicht erspart bleiben.



kayn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> sitze die letzten Stunden "endlich" dran mich um die Erstellung der karten vom hardanger für lowrance zu kümmern. Also gibt es da bald eine Info von mir....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nauke (8. April 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*



kayn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> sitze die letzten Stunden "endlich" dran mich um die Erstellung der karten vom hardanger für lowrance zu kümmern. Also gibt es da bald eine Info von mir....
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe eine kalibrierte Karte auf MMC gespeichert und diese ins GPS ge-
schoben. Der MMC Browswer finder jedoch keine verfügbare Seekarte#c 

Schöne Ostern#h


----------



## Sockeye (10. April 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Mit einer kalibrierten Karte kann kein GPS Gerät etwas anfangen. Nur Computer, Laptops oder PDA's.

Damit ein GPS Gerät mit den Karten etwas anfangen kann, müssen die Daten erst vektorisiert werden und dann in ein Format umgewandelt werden welches der jeweilige Hersteller unterstützt.

Um herauszufinden wie das gemacht wird, bitte den gesamten Thread lesen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## kayn (26. April 2007)

*kalibrierte karte spiegelverkehrt*

hallo

nachem ich meine karte kalibriert habe und sie in mapedit öffne ist sie spiegelverkehrt!

OK: Nachtrag dazu, habe in später stunde west statt ost eingegeben. das wäre damit erledigt.


in mapedit das datum wgs84 eingestellt und ich bekomme es nicht auf ed50 umgestellt. meine karte ist in ed50 und demnach habe ich das in oziex auch nach ed 50 gemacht... wenn ich aber nun mapedit öffne ist es in wgs84.

noch ne frage: auf meiner karte steht ich soll xy sekunden zu dem wert rechnen um auf wgs84 zu kommen. macht das oziex selbsttätig?

kann man wenn die kalibrierung nicht stimmt (wie falsches datum) nachträglich das datum ändern bzw wieder neu kalibrieren und dabei die vektoren beibehalten?


danke


----------



## Sockeye (30. April 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Moin Kayn,

wenn Deine Original-Karte im ED50 (European Datum 1950) vorliegt, ist es wichtig, dass Du die abgelesenen Positionen (Kalibrierungspunkte) dann natürlich auch im ED50 im Ozi eingibst.

Der OziExplorer kalibriert die Karte dann und rechnet die Angaben dann in das WGS85 Datum um. (Bzw. in das Datum, welches unter "Datei->Optionen" angegeben ist.) In diesem Datum wird dann die kalibrierte Karte abgespeichert. Unabhängig davon in welchem Datum die Punkte eingegeben worden sind.

Eine "händische" Umrechnung, wie in der Kartenlegende angegeben worden ist, ist damit überflüssig.

Zu Deiner zweiten Frage:
"Falsche" Vektordaten sind kaum mehr gerade zu biegen, wenn nicht genau feststeht in welcher Weise die Daten fehlerhaft sind. Weis mann aber was falsch gelaufen ist, kann man die Daten natürlich wieder umrechnen lassen. 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## kayn (1. Mai 2007)

*lowrance klappt nicht*

Hi

nachdem ich nun ca. 1 Woche jeden Tag an der karte für ein lowrance gefummelt habe hier mein bitteres ergebnis:

ES klappt nicht!

Vielleicht hat ja einer der anderen lowrance user mehr glück gehabt?!

Ich will trotzdem mal kurz von mir geben, was ich so gebaut habe.

Dank der einführung im board habe ich es geschafft eine karte vom hardangerfjord zu basteln... grob aber gut genug um sich zurechtzufinden .

das ganze habe ich in mapcreate vektorisiert.

ich habe eine version die es erlaubt ein lcm (lowranceformat) zu erstellen. 

es gibt zwei formate für lowrance geräte lcm und at5

das at5 ist wohl das ältere

nun liest mein seacharter 320df aber ums verrecken diese lowrancedatei nicht. im menü des gerätes kann ich die datei auf der karte finden und wird auch als lowranceformat erkannt.

aber die karte lässt sich nicht laden.

so weit ich weiß benötigt man nun eine ältere version des programs mapcreate (5 wäre wohl perfekt) aber diese bekommt man wohl nicht....

so viel dazu...

wer mehr weiß oder es geschaft hat bitte posten.

auf bald


----------



## thymallusAUT (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: lowrance klappt nicht*

hallo kayn

ich hab das lowrance expedition c wo die selbsterstellten karten dargestellt werden, vielleicht änderst du das Format von lcm auf at5 ab und probierst es nochmal. wenn du willst kannst du mir die Datei schicken und ich seh sie mir mal an.


----------



## bernie (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

@goofy:
Klasse!
Danke für Deine Arbeit.


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Suuper

...cool dat tool..:q

Danke

VG
Sockeye


----------



## goldennail (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo,#h

wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe, reicht es für PDA-Geräte aus, wenn man kalibrierte Karten zur Verfügung hat.

Ich habe ein PNA Medion MD 95900 und habe jetzt versucht, ebenfalls kalibrierte Karten von emissionshaus als Grundlage zu nehmen. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. 

Es kommt dann die Fehlermeldung:

"Es konnte keine Karte gefunden werden. Entweder sind keine Kartendaten verfügbar oder die Karte ist für eine andere Softwareversion."

Es handelt sich bei beiden Karten um map-Dateien. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich was verkehrt gemacht habe oder ob's generell gar nicht geht.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon damit Erfahrung gemacht. Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Gruß,
Goldennail


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo goldennail,

welches Programm nutzt den dein PDA um Karten anzuzeigen / bzw. per GPS die Position anzuzeigen?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## goldennail (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Sockeye,

auf dem Gerät ist der Medion Navigator 5 installiert.

Gruß,
goldennail


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Ok, leider wird das bei Dir nicht funktionieren.

Du hast keinen PDA(Personal Digital Assistent) sondern, wie der Name schon sagt, einen PNA gekauft. Ein PNA (Personal Navigation Assistent) hat ein Windows .NET Betriebssystem, unter dem nur speziell an die Hardware angepasste Software läuft. Auf das Teil bekommst Du keine andere Software drauf, als die mitgelieferte, und kannst also nur die Herstellerkarten laufen lassen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## brando (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

EDITroblem unten ist erstmal gelöst#
musste unter file---map properties---level--- "insert before" clicken danach konnte ich die datei auch mit cgpsmapper öffnen


tolle Sache...wenn es klappen sollte|kopfkrat
ich habe ein Problem beim Umwandeln von .mp zu .img 
Und zwar sagt der cgpsmapper :"Error E021 Grid definition for layers must be decending (check Levelx keys in [IMG ID]"
Dabei habe ich doch überhaupt keine Schichten/Lagen definiert. Ich habe ne Coast-Linie gezogen und dann zwei Tiefenlinien. Innerhalb des wassers habe ich dann die Tiefe per Punkt dazugeschrieben--also was soll ich da jetzt mit "layers" machen???


----------



## brando (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

ich bin ein Fuchs:vik:
habe seit Weihnachten ein Garmin GpsMap 276C und bin damit noch totaler anfänger---Karten habe ich auch noch keine gekauft weil ich mich erstmal ne ganze Zeit mit den Grundfunktionen vertraut machen will. Nun bin ich aber über diesen genialen Workshop gestolpert (wusste gar nicht, dass man sowas machen kann#6) nd habe jetzt mal ne ganz einfache Karte zusammengebastelt und es bis zum .img Format geschafft. Beim Versuch das ganze aufs GPS zu bekommen sagt mir sendmap aber, dass nicht genug Speicher vorhanden ist um die 8kb !!! kleine Datei aufs Gps zu laden. hat man ohne gekaufte zusatz Datenmodule wirklich überhaupt keinen Speicher auf dem Gerät?|bigeyes das ist ja ärgerlich.
Ich werde mir dann bald ma so eine Karte kaufen aber ich habe Lust in der Zeit schonmal weiter an Karten zu basteln...nur habe ich jetzt leider überhaupt keine Ahnung ob das was ich bisher gemacht habe funktioniert.
Meine Bitte daher (wenn es nicht zuviel Arbeit macht): Könnte ich einem Garmin-Gps Besitzer mal meine .img Datei schicken und der läd die auf sein Gps um zu testen ob das hinhaut?
Wäre super denn ich will dann doch erstmal gucken ob ich die Module vielleicht billig in Deutschland oder bei ebay schießen kann-sprich es dauert noch etwas bevor ich ein habe.
Besten Dank


----------



## Sockeye (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Brando,

super gemacht! Es wäre klasse, wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen für die Garmin Gemeinde hier kurz dokumentieren könntest. #6

Übrigens, Du hast Recht Dein 276C hat keinen internen Kartenspeicher. Detailkarten müssen auf der Datenkarte abgelegt werden.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## brando (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

kann ich hier dokumentieren sobald ich weiß ob die karte die ich gemacht habe auch funktioniert:q
Bisher habe ich alles so gemacht wie du beschrieben hast bis auf das Problem drei Postings höher mit der Fehlermeldung von cGpsmapper- Ich weiß nicht ob das was ich da jetzt mit den Schichten eigestellt habe bzw. was er dann selbst gemacht hat Sinn macht.
Daher bitte ein garmin Benutzer der meine Datei testen kann melden#h


----------



## brando (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Tja...da sich niemand finden lässt, der meine Datei mal testen könnte muss ich mir doch sofort eine Speicherkarte für mein Garmin besorgen. Wieviel MB sollte die denn haben?Die sind ja sau teuer;+ Ich will nur ein paar einfache Karten selber basteln und mir später mal eventuell dieTopokarte Norwegen und ne Seekachel holen. Ich denke ich würde dann immer nur ein relativ beschränktes Gebiet auf dem Gps-Gerät benötigen. Wie groß sollte ich die Karte da wählen?


----------



## Sockeye (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Brando,

ich würde die maximale Größe nehmen, die dass Gerät frisst. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Speicher immer knapp ist und sich die Sammlung an Kartenmaterial immer erweitert. Im Netz gibt es sooo viel...|rolleyes

Du musst ja keine original Gremlin Chips nehmen, die Kompatiblen gehen genauso.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## brando (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

aber kann man die gesammelten Karten nicht auf dem Pc lassen und nur bei Bedarf aufpielen? und was ist mit solchen MicroSD Speicherkarten? die kosten ja nur nen Bruchteil sind aber nicht fürs gpsmap 276c nutzbar oder?


----------



## Sockeye (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Nein, entweder original Gremlin oder Kompatible. Alles Andere funktioniert nicht.

Da lobe ich mir Magellan...der frisst 0815 SDs

VG
Sockeye


----------



## brando (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

wobei ich hab da bei ebay ne kompatible 256er für 50,- gefunden...hier ob das was taugt? kost ja nur ein drittel vom orginal


----------



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hier habe ich eine ganz tolle Seite gefunden. Nicht nur für Brando, sondern für Alle, die für ihr *GARMIN GPS* Karten erstellen wollen.

Klasse Anleitung auf Deutsch: http://ingoshome.de/gpsmaps/gpsmaps.htm

VG
Sockeye


----------



## brando (1. März 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Vielen Dank...werde mir die wahrscheinlich nicht gerade leichte Kost mal bei Gelegenheit durchlesen.

@Sockeye: ich hätte da noch mal eine Frage. sagen wir ich zeichne ne Karte von emmissionshaus ab und ermittle auch die Koordinaten damit---in der Realität stellt sich dann aber raus, dass eine ordentliche Abweichung vorhanden ist. Ist es nun sinnvoll die Koordinaten mit meinem Gps an markanten Stellen vor Ort zu ermitteln (Z.B. Landzunge,Stange,etc) und dann diese orginal ermittelten Werte in die gezeichnete Karte zu übernehmen? Oder liegt das Problem dann eher darin, dass die genommene Ausgangskarte einfach zu schlecht/verzogen war?


----------



## Sockeye (1. März 2008)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo Brando,

direkt vor Ort ermittelte Koordinaten sind immer die besten. Aber immer mindestens 3x nachmessen.

Wenn Du diese Punkte auf der (Bitmap) Karte findest, wäre es natürlich optimal mit diesen ermittelten Koordinaten diese Bitmapkarte zu kalibrieren.

Ansonsten übernehme ich auch alle mit dem GPS ermittelten Koordinaten in die Digitale Karte als Zusatzinfo. Wie bspw. markante Löcher, Rinnen oder Kanten die mir das Echolot zeigt...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## rule270 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

Hallo

Habe Kekse im at5 Format für Norwegen , Wenn Du interesse hast melde Dich mal. Dann geht es wohl besser
rule270


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: GPS Seekarten selbstgebastelt*

erklär mal genauer, oder schreib mir ne PN

VG
Sockeye


----------

